# Delta 50-850 and Wynn filter



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So I've been happy with my dust collector and Wynn filter. However after I added the baffle inside it, it's become incredibly difficult to unbolt the canister from the inside to clean it. For the past year or so I've just had bungee cords running over it, which works ok until it moves around a bit and starts leaking. 


Anyone have any thoughts to fix it??


----------



## hokeyplyr48 (Nov 12, 2013)

Not necessarily the answer you're looking for, but if you add a preseparator you won't have to clean the filter as much (maybe yearly..) so you can mount it like normal since you're only cleaning it once a year.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah...I've thought about it but I don't have space, and I really like being able to just pull the bag off and put a new one on. Shoveling out a trash can sounds annoying.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Temporary (maybe permanent) solution.


----------

